# "derivare" gentoo

## spugna

Ciao ragazzi,

è da tempo immemore che non bazzico sul forum, comunque rieccomi dopo anni!

Non riesco a trovare in rete nessuna documentazione su come fare a creare una distribuzione derivata da gentoo.

Il mio progetto sarebbe quello di creare un sistema gentoo specifico in HA per le operazioni di storage (SAN iSCSI , unified storage NFS/CIFS) per gli ambienti di virtualizzazione piu comuni.

Ho già in produzione un cluster di due nodi e devo dire che funziona.

Adesso, avrei la necessità di:

- realizzare un tree specifico di portage

- realizzare un profilo specifico di portage

- realizzare un binhost contenente i pacchetti gia compilati

Il mio scopo sarebbe quello di ottenere una distro minimal, veloce da mantenere, in modo da focalizzarmi solo sullo sviluppo dell'interfaccia web di management.

Qualcuno sa indirizzarmi su qualche documento?

----------

## djinnZ

 *spugna wrote:*   

> rieccomi dopo anni

 e ti aspetti che ti si dia retta?  :Laughing:  *spugna wrote:*   

> realizzare un tree specifico di portage

 già perché un comune overlay è troppo complicato... sempre meglio tentare di ammazzare le moscke con il bazoka che con un banale acchiappamosche. Oppure devi solo fare il tuo albero di portage e cambiare i mirror rsync in make.conf. *spugna wrote:*   

> realizzare un profilo specifico di portage

 ti copi nell'overlay l'albero dei profili e procedi alla modifica *spugna wrote:*   

> realizzare un binhost contenente i pacchetti gia compilati

 cerca nel wiki, c'è solo da configurare un accesso ftp/http all'apposita directory ed esportare l'overlay. Poi sta a te scegliere se preferisci lavorare di emerge -B o di quickpkg, info nella sezione documentazione.

Non c'è molto da spiegare. O non ho capito cosa hai in mente di fare.

Comunque ti devi rivolgere alla documentazione di riferimento di portage (e non c'è molto altro per quel che so).

Se poi vuoi modificare il set system era una cosa che volevo capire anche io.

----------

## bi-andrea

mah, penso volesse creare una distro nuova--->costola di Gentoo

----------

## spugna

Nello specifico sto realizzando una appliance che fa da SAN iSCSI in alta affidabilità. Per far ciò utilizzo gentoo come sistema operativo e lavoro con SCST e Pacemaker per la parte SAN.

L'idea mia era appunto realizzare una distro binaria (i server su cui gira una cosa del genere sono tutti x86-64) e distribuire gli aggiornamenti da un singolo punto.

----------

